# Cat Panting



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm writing this tonight as a very worried, saddened, but wiser pet owner. 

So as I'm watching Ninja grow up and do things that kittens do, like chase and play. I'm noticing that he has this quirky behavior...he pants, like a dog, after exercise. 

Now, I've seen cats pant before, but normally they are stressed and ill and arriving at our clinic in distress. I've never known a cat to pant as a matter of course, like a dog would. But, I felt silly mentioning it. I mean, I SHOULD know whether or not its normal for kittens to pant during rough play. Just because I've never seen it before.... but in the back of my mind, I knew it wasn't normal. I thought several times over the past several weeks to ask this simple question, of a vet at work, or even on here, but my stupid pride prevented me from doing so.

I don't want anyone to make the same mistake I did. It may have cost my kitten precious time, or even his life. *Ninja has a heart defect*. This is why he has been panting with exertion. It is NOT normal for a cat to pant. They don't do this to cool down like a dog would. They are doing it because they aren't getting enough oxygen to meet their physical needs. 

My vet will be referring us to a specialist tomorrow. Meanwhile, I've sat on this symptom for weeks and I feel so guilty. It may be that there is nothing that can be done, but it may also be that taking action three weeks ago could have made all the difference. 

If you are worried that something is wrong with your pet, ASK! There is no such thing as a stupid question. It may save your pets life.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Rachael! I'm so sorry. atback

So kind of you to share with us, though, so we'll know in the future.

There are so many things we just blow off as not weather-related, mood, cats-being-cats, etc. Don't beat yourself up, I wouldn't have taken any of my girls in, either.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

atback

At least you know now, rather than totally ignoring it!

The only time I've seen cats pant, is when it's really hot or when they're stressed. Nebbie used to hyperventilate when she was in the cage on adoption days at Petco. She'd also turn really mean! So eventually I just quit taking her, because I felt bad... had her on Petfinder for a while, and then finally just adopted her myself.

When I play with the laser pointer, Nebbie gets tuckered out physically even if she still seems rarin' to go, after just a few minutes. So I'm nice and switch to "calm" play and don't make her chase anymore, and keep the red dot near her paws so she doesn't need to actually get up and move around. I do that for Paizly too, but because she's crippled and can't really run/jump (and now she's getting old, anyway).

I'm sure you'll learn what your cat can and can't do, after a while. I have a bad heart, and I do like to go out and do stuff like bike ride, hiking and fishing...but I know how to pace myself and quit before I get too worn out. So don't think the cat will have to just sit around now, just be careful about how much/often activity is done.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope Ninja will be ok and that the three-week delay turns out to be of no consequence. But, I agree with Marie. You can't beat yourself up...it's always difficult to know what symptoms you should and should not treat seriously. Let's hope the specialist has good news.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Rachael, believe me, you're not the only one who has gone through this very same thing. When my Theodora was a young lass, she 'played so hard' (or so I thought) that she panted. She was 6 months old when I took her to the vet, who almost convinced me that it was because she wore herself out! When she started open-mouth breathing on the x-ray table, the vet realized it certainly was abnormal. More x-rays and an echocardiogram later, she was diagnosed with HCM. She'll be two years old next month, and she's finally not quite as playful (but, oh, how she misses her laser toy......). The vet said to "keep her calm" (impossible), but all I can do is interrupt her when she gets too active. I will let her enjoy her life and, for myself, I'll cherish every single moment I have with Her Orneryness. I can't imagine my life without her; all I hope is that if the good do, indeed, die young, then Bad Girl Theo will live forever.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg pants when she plays hard.
I will be calling the vet right away tomorrow!!!!!!!
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Both Rowdy and Malley pant when they play hard... I too will be calling the vet tomorrow. 

So sorry Kobster, please keep us posted with any new news about Ninja.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have had several cats that pant when playing hard and have never thought a thing about it. My new little guy Gabe pants, my sons cat pants, before Pepper got too fat to play hard she used to pant, Tucker and Buzzy were panters and some of the cats I had when growing up would pant. With so many cats that routinely pant could they all be doing so because of heart problems? I will be very interested to hear what your specialist says.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia was panting during the Summer. The Vet believes she may have seasonal allergies so next Summer I will need to keep an eye on it. Thankfully, it wasn't asthma


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

(((hugs))) to Rachel. 
IMO, if a cat pants after extended exertion ... that is normal. If a cat pants after minimal exertion, then that would be time to think about calling the vet for an appointment to check-up on their heart's pumping efficiency.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I should have been more clear. Unusually vigorous extended play that ends in a few moments of panting, are probably not a big deal. Ninja pants with minimal exertion and it takes him over half an hour to recover. Kittens should recovery quickly from exertion. and a normally very active cat shouldn't get winded at all. There are other things that can cause the abnormal panting. Asthma and other lung problems, cardiac disease, neurological disease being the most common. But Hypertrophic CardioMyopathy is by far the most common. 

HCM is a silent killer in cats. Most cats who die for "no known reason" when necropsied will be found to have HCM. They can show no symptoms what so ever, then just die out of the blue. I read a paper today I wish I hadn't that said, "Often the story heard by vets is that the cat died out of the blue with no symptoms, but when questions most owners will recall the cat panting sometimes for the first time within a week of death"

Really don't need this. Vet apt is tomorrow at 2pm. Should know more then.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooooh okay well that makes me feel better. After Nutmeg does flips in the air (she really does!) for about ten minutes she pants for about thirty seconds. I feel better for Nutters now but I really hope Ninja is okay!!!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was going to say, my cats pant after our da byrd action, but they are jumping in the air really high and running fast chasing it on the ground.

Panting on a vets table, yeah, that is definitely odd.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope you get some encouraging news from the vet today.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for bringing HCM to light. One time I did have this happen to one of my cats, just dropped dead out of the blue. I was devastated at the time as there was no forewarning that I noticed. I hope all the best for Ninja. 
In my experience I've observed that cats can pant for generally 4 reasons: fright/stress (car ride, vet appt.), heat, overexertion, queen in labour. One of my cats has a grade 2 heart murmur since she was a kitten. I keep a careful watch on her, and although she's 6 y.o. now, she's still active though not quite as much as she was in her earlier years. She doesn't pant after playing, but I'm always on the lookout to see if there are any signs of heart problem after, as you say _minimal exertion_---like running up the stairs. So far, so good. Will be following your experience with Ninja closely...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hoping for good news today for our little black kitty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rachael, a prayer for little Ninja. You have provided a service to all of us. I hope his condition is not serious.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Now you've got me worried - I noticed Tuffy panting hard one day after playing very hard - jumping alot etc. I'll have to call the vet.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes hoping for good news too. Said a prayer also for Ninja. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

I am worried for Ninja, too. Pls keep us posted about his situation.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh Rachel I hope everything works out well for Ninja. When Razzle was diagnosed with stage 1 CRF the vet made it seem like there was nothing to worry about. Then I took Razzle in for a vet check a year later and he was in stage 3. I was mad at the vet and at myself. I was beating myself up. I wish I had asked the vet questions when first diagnosed and had looked it up on the internet. The trouble with CRF is that in the beginning you don't notice the weight lose for a while and that he was drinking a lot then all of a sudden you notice it. Geets has CRF and a heart murmur. I don't know if that means he has HCM. I'll have to ask the vet. Geets is on one aspirin a week but I worry he might have a stroke.

Kathy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Kathy, HCM is one of the heart diseases that presents with no murmur. So geets likely doesn't have HCM. 
So I went in for my second opinion today. Exercise intolerance with cyanosis is an unusual symptom in a 6 month old kitten. HCM fits, but its rare in such a young cat (but its does happen, and if its wierd, it happens to me) So she's putting the case out to be discussed by some specialist. The cariologist from Oklahoma State is going to be in my area mid november and can do a complete workup as a teaching case (which would be greatly appreciated by my pocket book). 

The only other possibility thats been mentioned so far is tranient intasucception, which is when the intestines cramp up and fold over on themselves. If it happens when he gets worked up, it would cause pain, which could cause panting. But he's not had any diarrhea, in fact, he typically tends toward constipation, and always has, even as a kitten. So its just something we are considering. 

Anyway, continue to send good thoughts and prayers to Ninja. He's loving all the attention.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like pretty great luck that the specialist is coming. Poor Ninja, I sure hope they figure out what his problem is and the diagnosis will be one that lets him live a long and healthy life. Good thoughts going out to both of you.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Decided to go to the internist, couldn't wait a month. Appointment is today at 10:15. He will spend the day to have the tests. Will update tonight.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Paws and fingers crossed for Ninja. Hope to hear nothing but good things!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holding on to good thoughts.....


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't even know where to start. This has been an awful day.
Ninja has Dilated Cardio myopathy (DCM) which is the opposite of the HCM we discussed earlier in this thread. Basically his heart walls are dangerously thin and weak, his left ventrical is dilated and not pumping effectively. This leaves him vulnerable to blood clots, heart wall rupture, heart failure, death. 
DCM is a very unusual finding in a cat in this modern day and age. It was really common years ago, in the early days of manufactured pet food, before the importance of Taurine in a cats diet was discovered and they started adding it to cat food. 

Taurine deficiency is the main cause of DCM. Ninja has always had complete food, and high quality complete food at that. Two reasons why he might be Taurine deficient, either he for some reason requires more Taurine than the average cat, or he lacks the ability to process the Taurine he eats in his small intestine. Cats can't produce Taurine like other animals can, so if they can't take it in, they don't get any. 

If he just needs more Taurine than the average cat, I'll just give him supplements and he should be fine. His heart will repair over time. This is the best case scenario that I am hoping for with all my heart. 

If he lacks the ability to process Taurine in his intestines, then there isn't anything to be done, as supplementation


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

won't work. 

The other option is it's "Idiopathic" which means there is no known cause. The prognosis for either of these options is "grave" with weeks or months to live. 

I've spent like a hour trying to write this and I don't think it makes any sense. Just please keep ninja in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope more Taurine will make him better. atback

If your love was all he needed, he'd live forever.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am hoping too that he needs just more taurine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for Ninja's diagnosis, and I truly hope that it is curable with taurine supplementation. I read an article a while back (sorry, can't remember where the article was now) that stated that taurine deficiency in cats is on the rise with the feeding of more canned cat foods. Apparently, in spite of taurine supplementation in commercial cat foods, taurine is still deficient in canned foods because the heat involved in sealing the cans destroys the taurine in the food inside the cans. So no matter how much taurine the manufacturers add before canning, the canning process itself destroys the taurine. I don't know if that's actually true or not, but it does make sense to me. So I supplement taurine for all of my cats, those on raw diets and those on commercial diets, just to cover that critical nutritional base.

Get info and buy L-Taurine free form amino acid at deep discount. is a good source of inexpensive taurine.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ninja. I can only hope that the taurine supplements help.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the Link LaurieF, have ordered some. Interesting about the canned food, will start supplementing the other cats as well. In the article I was reading, it listed "feeding one type of canned food" as a possible cause, but nothing to back that up or explain what they meant by that.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got a chance to read this now. I'm sorry about the diagnosis, but at least you know what it is now and can move forward to deal with it.

Miu also pants after an extended play session with the laser pointer. However, she stops after about 30 seconds.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks. I'm sitting here at work (slow night) wishing I was with Ninja. I'm so afraid of coming home and finding him dead. I don't want him to die alone. I feel like any amount of time not spent with him is wasted. I hate this. I know cats aren't kids and I don't want to insult any parents by saying this, but I feel like this is as close as I'm ever going to come to understanding what its like to lose a baby (human child). Or have one terminally ill. 

It just doesn't seem fair. he's so young! 
Also, he just wants to be a kitten, to run and romp and play. How can I tell him no? 
I've decided, quality or quantity. I'd rather he be happy in his time left than restrict his joy/happiness/playtime and selfishly keep him with me a few days or weeks or however longer. I just want him to have the best of everything! 

Also, I feel like Kathy sometimes, in that I feel like I'm mourning him before he's even gone. I need to snap out of it, and just enjoy our time together.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Ninja's diagnosis. I know it's hard but try and enjoy your time together and I hope the extra taurine will help extend his time with you. Yes our feelings for our furkids are like for real kids, and I'm a parent you haven't insulted me at all.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja's Taurine Level test came back completely normal tonight. This means he is not taurine deficient.

This means his DCM is idiopathic, likely congenital and carries that grave prognosis of "weeks to months to live". 

I think I'm just numb at this point. He's cuddled on my lap right now purring and making biscuits. I just can't mourn him while he's still here. 

Its not fair, but it is what it is. I wouldn't give him up for anything, even if I knew from the beginning that this would happen. 

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Rachael, I can't imagine how incredibly difficult that must be for you. I will be praying for as much healthy time as possible with your little love.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you have many months together, but no matter how long, he has the best home possible.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry. You're right...sometimes life can be so unfair. Enjoy the time you have left with him, and let's hope it's many months.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm adding a video here of Ninja's panting. I want people to know that if their cat is doing this it is NOT normal, and to get it checked out. 

His episodes now last from 10-30 minutes and respiratory rate remaining over 60 for more than a hour.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Rachael. That breaks my heart. And at the same time, he's so stinkin' cute. I just want to pick him up and cuddle him. I could look at that little face all day.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He is pretty precious! He's cuddled in my lap now.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The poor little guy...he's sooo adorable. Sometimes life can be so unfair. atback


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Ninja's condition. He's such a sweet boy  Do enjoy your time with him - let him know he is loved and appreciated and he will be happy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous....his sleek shining coat shows how well you are caring for him, and his bright alertness in everything that's going on shows how much he is happy and enjoying life.


----------

